# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal de la Derecha del Ebro

## suer

Hola,

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes del canal de la Derecha del Ebro a su paso por Amposta.

El canal se acerca a Amposta paralelo a la carretera C12.



En esta toma vemos en la parte inferior el canal y en la parte superior el rio Ebro en una mañana muy calurosa del mes de agosto. Los campos de arroz todavía conservan su verde intenso, pero pronto empezarán su maduración que les llevará a unas tonalidades ocre.



En esta imagen el canal se introduce dentro del entramado urbano de la ciudad de amposta. El puente colgante vigila y el esqueleto de este viejo árbol también.



Tras pasar por unas compuertas de regulación, inicia su periplo urbano.



Aquí le vemos iniciando un leve serpenteo pasado la zona del Castell y del antiguo molino de arroz.



Mañana, si tengo algo de tiempo, intentaré colgar algunas fotos más de este canal.

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas fotos Suer :Smile: 

He pasado por ahí cientos de veces y nunca se me había ocurrido fotografiarlo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## suer

Gracias Sergi, mi familia es de Amposta y paso muchos fines de semana en Amposta, y estas vacaciones me decidí a hacerles unas fotos. Mañana intentaré colgar el resto. No siempre llevo encima la cámara, hehehe.

Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Suer, en las primeras fotos se ve que va a tope, muchas gracias por mostrarnoslas  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Buenisimas fotos, Suer. Gracias por compartirlas con nosotros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas fotos Suer, muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Supongo que todo el arroz de la zona será regado a través del mismo no??  :Confused: 

Un saludo.

----------


## suer

Todo el hemidelta derecho se nutre del canal de la derecha. A partir de Amposta ya empieza a repartir el agua a través de canales menores.

Según la web del canal, la rama principal lleva unos 30 metros cubicos por segundo.

Al otro lado del rio, el hemidelta izquierdo va regado por el canal de la izquierda del Ebro. Los nombres de los canales tienen mucha imaginación como se puede ver.

Saludos.

----------


## suer

Hola de nuevo, como continuació de las fotos que ayer colgué, os coloco unas cuantas más. Espero que sean de vuestro agrado.

Justo antes de introducirse en la ciudad, existe unas compuertas de regulación que ya os enseñé ayer, justo al lado, en ángulo de 90, existen unas compuertas similares que desvian el caudal al rio.



Imaginad el espectáculo ver salir todo este agua al rio. 

La siguiente imagen muestra su entrada en el entramado urbano, pasando justo debajo de lo que fué el antiguo molino de arroz, asentado en lo que, siglos atrás fue un castillo. Hoy el edificio es la biblioteca municipal.



Aquí teneis otra imagen del canal a su paso por el Castell.



El canal serpenteando buscando la salida de la ciudad.



A su paso por Amposta, la sección del canal es rectangular, mientras que antes de su llegada, la secció es trapezoidal.

El canal, después de caracolear un buen trecho, entra en una recta con la que abandonarà la ciudad y seguirá su camino por el Delta repartiendo el agua por los campos. 



Justo pasado este puente, el canal vuelve a su configuración trapezoidal, pero dejando el hormigón puro y duro por un revestimiento de piedra.



Las aguas vuelven a mostrar el aspecto tranquilo que no tienen en su deambular por el centro urbano.



A pocos metros del puente anterior, existe esta compuerta que abre el paso de las aguas al canal de la Rápita que llevarà las aguas en dirección a Sant Carles de la Ràpita.



Este canal de sección trapezoidal, tiene una profundidad aproximada de 1 metro. Os dejo un par de imágenes.




Es una zona bastante agradable donde apetece echar unas carreritas al lado del canal. Una zona arreglada este último año.

Por último vemos como el canal de la derecha enfila ya la salida de Amposta.



Un saludo a todo el personal.

----------


## FEDE

Buenisimas fotos y las explicaciones Suer, gran reportaje  :Wink:  muchas gracias.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Simplemente... espectacular  :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias suer por todas las imágenes y las explicaciones dadas  :Smile:  :Wink:  Maravilla de infraestructura.

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Un trabajo espectacular Suer :EEK!: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Madre mia... estos canales podrían pasar por río  :EEK!:

----------


## suer

Hola,

Los campos de arroz están desecados y próximos a la preparación de la próxima campaña. Esto hace que se aproveche para bajar el nivel del canal en parte, y se cierre en otra parte para tareas de mantenimiento.

En esta imagen se ve el canal con unos 40 cm menos de su nivel normal, estamos en la entrada de Amposta.



Vemos como el agua llega a las compuertas de regulación y ya no pasa de aquí. El agua se va hacia la izquierda.



Al otro lado, vemos las compuertas completamente cerradas, ya no corre agua.



El agua es devuelta al rio a través de unas compuertas a la izquierda de las anteriores.





Imaginad el ruidillo que hay y la fuerza con la que sale el agua.



Hace espumilla el agua, ¿no?



Supongo que el rio agradece este aporte de agua para mejorar la calidad de la misma, en salinidad y aireación.

Pero claro, pasadas las compuertas, por el centro de Amposta, se ve el canal vacío.



Aprovechando que va vació, o muestro una imagen de la compuerta de derivación de una rama del canal hacia la Ràpita y una imagen del canal de la Ràpita también vacío.





Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje suer :Smile: 

Hay que aprovechar este tiempo para repararlo, aunque se hace extraño verlo vacío por Amposta.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Lo que yo me pregunto, si el agua no se utiliza en los canales marginales, ¿por qué se deriva a ellos aguas arriba de Amposta? ¿No sería más lógico dejar correr el agua por el cauce, así a lo mejor se ayudaba a reducir en algo la plaga de super-algas del río?.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo que yo me pregunto, si el agua no se utiliza en los canales marginales, ¿por qué se deriva a ellos aguas arriba de Amposta? *¿No sería más lógico dejar correr el agua por el cauce, así a lo mejor se ayudaba a reducir en algo la plaga de super-algas del río?*.


Eso seria eso, lo logico  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> Lo que yo me pregunto, si el agua no se utiliza en los canales marginales, ¿por qué se deriva a ellos aguas arriba de Amposta? ¿No sería más lógico dejar correr el agua por el cauce, así a lo mejor se ayudaba a reducir en algo la plaga de super-algas del río?.


Me parece recordar que la toma, en el azud de Xerta, es directa.
Quizá suer nos lo pueda decir con más seguridad.
Por cierto gran reportaje suer.
Un saludo

----------


## suer

Más arriba de Amposta todavía se utiliza el canal para regar. Pero los motivos reales exactamente los desconozco y mira que hace unos que me hago la pregunta. Si averiguo algo, por descontado que os lo haré saber.

Un saludo.

----------


## suer

Hola de nuevo,

En Xerta parece que la toma de agua al canal es directa, pero un poco más adelante, hay ya unas compuertas, según he visto en una foto aerea y según creo recordar en una visita hace unos cuantos años.

También decir que unos quilómetros más arriba de Amposta está la toma de agua del Consorcio de Aguas de Tarragona (minitrasvase). Este consorcio tiene una concesión de hasta 4 metros cúbicos por segundo y tiene las tomas de agua a la altura de Camp-redó. Las toma de ambos canales. Según he leido en la web del Canal de la Derecha, las dos comunidades de regantes cedieron esos 4 metros cúbicos a cambio del revestimiento de los canales. Las filtraciones a lo largo del canal, antes de revestirlos, eran de unos 12 ó 13 metros cúbicos por segundo, con lo que la ganancia, descontada la cesión del agua al Consorci, era evidente.

Un saludo.

----------

